# sdh & pdh sys



## mhmd211 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من مهندسي الاتصالات اي معلومه عن ال sdh & pdh في نظام gsm
او اي كتاب او موقع ممكن استفيد منه وشكرا*


----------



## A.malla (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم,
أخي الكريم هذا ملف يحوي بعض المعلومات عن هذه التقنية وباللغة العربية.. أتمنى الاستفادة
رابط التحميل:

http://fshare.in/32178


----------



## الفقير2 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الحبيب هذا الرابط كتاب عربي ممتاز يتناول في احدى فصوله ماتريد ..........لايفوتك 

http://www.arabicupload.com/downloadf-03_11_13229229371-pdf.html


----------

